# 60+ person BBQ, An adventure……



## TampaNole27 (Feb 4, 2022)

I am super honored to not only be hosting my Father in Laws 60th, but also providing the bbq. I’ve been smoking for about 4-5 years now. I love the process and think I’m “okay” at it, but everyone else seems to love my bbq.
Thought I’d share the endeavor as it will be my largest cook ever, although I will be shortcutting.

Cooking:
3 - 10lb Pork Butts/pulled pork (week prior, tomorrow)
60- Chicken Drumsticks
50- Beer Brats

Using:
Dyna-Glo Offset Vertical (my tried and true)
Masterbuilt Gravity 1050 (my newbie)
Blackstone Griddle
B&B Charcoal and Pecan Wood Chunks
Yummly Meat Probe
Meat Church Holy Gospel Rub for pork butts (excited to finally try it)
Homemade Chicken Rub for Drummies

Will post pictures and update as it goes.

First Step: overnight rub for the butts. Will cook and pull tomorrow then immediately vacuum seal and freeze. Boil bag day of party. It’s cheating.


----------



## DougE (Feb 4, 2022)

TampaNole27 said:


> Will cook and pull tomorrow then immediately vacuum seal and freeze. Boil bag day of party. It’s cheating.


It absolutely isn't cheating. I rarely make pulled pork that is eaten the same day I cook it.


----------



## TampaNole27 (Feb 4, 2022)

Thank you!!!! Yeah if there’s another way to do it, like staying up all night, I don’t wanna do it lol.


----------



## DougE (Feb 4, 2022)

TampaNole27 said:


> Thank you!!!! Yeah if there’s another way to do it, like staying up all night, I don’t wanna do it lol.


Been there, done that, got the tee shirt. Nobody can really tell the difference between what was just cooked and pulled, over what was cooked prior, and reheated.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 4, 2022)

Look forward to seeing more pics! 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 4, 2022)

TampaNole27 said:


> First Step: overnight rub for the butts. Will cook and pull tomorrow then immediately vacuum seal and freeze. Boil bag day of party. It’s cheating.


A circulation stick (Sous vide) comes in real handy.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 4, 2022)

Sounds like a great plan TN27.
You're gonna love that MCHC and MB1050 !
Keep us updated with pics !
And remember to keep the juice. 
Or you planning on a finishing sauce ?


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 4, 2022)

As another old guy approaching his 60th I say you’re a great son-in-law for taking that on with gusto and for honoring your wife’s dad. What a great gift.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 4, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing you go at it! I’m with everyone else, good plan and that definitely isn’t cheating! 
9
 912smoker
 had a good question, are you using finishing sauce? How do you plan on reheating?


----------



## forktender (Feb 5, 2022)

TampaNole27 said:


> I am super honored to not only be hosting my Father in Laws 60th, but also providing the bbq. I’ve been smoking for about 4-5 years now. I love the process and think I’m “okay” at it, but everyone else seems to love my bbq.
> Thought I’d share the endeavor as it will be my largest cook ever, although I will be shortcutting.
> 
> Cooking:
> ...


I'd add a foil drip pan under each butt and use it to pour over the reheated pork, it tastes great, nobody will ever know it was pre-smoked. Just tell them all you stayed up all night cooking for them, for added brownie points down the road. LOL!!!

I have to smoke up a bunch for my parent's RV club outing next month, and I always do them in advance of the meal date, they turn out wonderful.

Best of luck too you.
Dan

How many lbs of finished meat did you decide on per person/ portion weight?


----------



## TampaNole27 (Feb 5, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Sounds like a great plan TN27.
> You're gonna love that MCHC and MB1050 !
> Keep us updated with pics !
> And remember to keep the juice.
> Or you planning on a finishing sauce ?


Thanks! Yep, gonna keep the juice to add to bag when sealing.
I wasn’t planning on a finishing sauce. Usually just serve dry alongside few bbq sauce choices. Would y’all suggest to with the freezing?


----------



## TampaNole27 (Feb 5, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Looking forward to seeing you go at it! I’m with everyone else, good plan and that definitely isn’t cheating!
> 9
> 912smoker
> had a good question, are you using finishing sauce? How do you plan on reheating?


I don’t typically finish with a sauce. Open to suggestions always.
I simmer/boil the bag back to life at point of serving.


----------



## TampaNole27 (Feb 5, 2022)

forktender said:


> I'd add a foil drip pan under each butt and use it to pour over the reheated pork, it tastes great, nobody will ever know it was pre-smoked. Just tell them all you stayed up all night cooking for them, for added brownie points down the road. LOL!!!
> 
> I have to smoke up a bunch for my parent's RV club outing next month, and I always do them in advance of the meal date, they turn out wonderful.
> 
> ...


Not sure on weight except the butt.
30lbs, precooked Butt, 50-60 drummies,and 50-60 brats. Bunch of sides too. Thinking will allow everyone two sandwiches and one of each add on meat knowing not everyone will take a brat or drummie.


----------



## TampaNole27 (Feb 5, 2022)

Up and at it this morning! Really impressed with the B&B Charcoal and Wood Chunks. Perfect blue hue.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 5, 2022)

TampaNole27 said:


> Would y’all suggest to with the freezing?



If it's only a week..  and your vac sealing...  I wouldn't freeze...  but that's just me ...


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 5, 2022)

Yes sir looking good! Humming right along 

Keith


----------



## TampaNole27 (Feb 5, 2022)

Wrap time! 
157, 161, 163


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 5, 2022)

Yea sir color and bark look great!

Keith


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 5, 2022)

Dang good color on them!

Ryan


----------



## golfpro2301 (Feb 5, 2022)

I did this often and sometimes for 500+

after doing for a while thing I liked best was shredding pork after it rested for your preferred time and adding in any juice etc you like to use. I would then put into ziploc bags and put in fridge for 2 days. Smoke flavor intensifies when in fridge. After two days I transfer to vacuum seal and add in some beef tallow to help with moisture while reheating

reheat how you prefer in boiling water, sous vide


----------



## TampaNole27 (Feb 5, 2022)

golfpro2301 said:


> I did this often and sometimes for 500+
> 
> after doing for a while thing I liked best was shredding pork after it rested for your preferred time and adding in any juice etc you like to use. I would then put into ziploc bags and put in fridge for 2 days. Smoke flavor intensifies when in fridge. After two days I transfer to vacuum seal and add in some beef tallow to help with moisture while reheating
> 
> reheat how you prefer in boiling water, sous vide


Oh wow!! Love the tallow idea. So really, fridge and then vacuum seal? Don’t lose freshness that way instead of going straight to freezing?

also a few people have mentioned finish with juice. I’ve never done that. What juices are the go to?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 5, 2022)

TampaNole27 said:


> Oh wow!! Love the tallow idea. So really, fridge and then vacuum seal? Don’t lose freshness that way instead of going straight to freezing?
> 
> also a few people have mentioned finish with juice. I’ve never done that. What juices are the go to?


By juice they mean the drippings from the butt. Defat that then mix it in with the meat. Got some steps in this thread to help





						Pulled Pork
					

Morning smokers. Smoked a pork butt Saturday and just now getting around to posting it.  Got up about 5am Saturday morning and fired up the smoker. While waiting for it to come to temp I  got out the butt and rubbed it down with The Gospel from Meat Church.   After the smoker reached 225° it was...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## golfpro2301 (Feb 5, 2022)

TampaNole27 said:


> Oh wow!! Love the tallow idea. So really, fridge and then vacuum seal? Don’t lose freshness that way instead of going straight to freezing?
> 
> also a few people have mentioned finish with juice. I’ve never done that. What juices are the go to?



i preferred fridge to firsy then freeze due to depth of smoker flavor added. One thing forgot to mention is you can just vacuum seal right away and just leave a little over hang to cut open later and add tallow then reseal. I would do this on small batches but large i used ziploc because got them for free and trimming up multiple bags and resealing wasted a decent amount

for juice its your preference. Natural juices from cooking work well. I have also used finishing sauce recipe found on here. Thinned down version of myron hog glaze is good. I really like 80% natural juice and 20% white peach grape juice


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 5, 2022)

I use Chef Jimmys finishing sauce with pulled pork.  Never had a bad review.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pulled-pork-finishing-sauce.276221/#post-1838651


----------

